# Cranking Problem



## FyreSarge (Jan 18, 2011)

I have an International 444 diesel that does not want to crank. I have to press the start button numerous times before the starter actually turns the flywheel (if it ever does B4 I give up). The bendix spins strong and springs out, but it will not engage the flywheel. It has good teeth also.
I have a good charge on the battery and have even jumped it with my pickup to ensure it has enough juice.
I replaced the solenoid with no change.
It seems to be taking longer and longer before it cranks.
Any ideas?
Thanks, Ricky


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Has it done this for long or just started doing, or should I say, NOT doing this? Could be a number of things. How's the battery? Turning justy the starter and turning a high compression diesel is the difference between a good battery and a bad one! Have you tried a "known" good battery? Does the motor turn over if you were to pull it. In other words, it's not seized? I had an engine that did the same thing, and when I dropped the oil pan, I had half a rod bearing that had slid under the other half do do extreme wear and had bound things up. I'm not sure how many hours you got on it, but it could be a bent flywheel. How


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

from comments I have a couple thoughts. Are you saying starter is spinning but the drive not making engagement with flywheel? If so, have you looked for any physical reason for the drive not fully extending? Not familiar with the design used, is the engagement via mech action of the solenoid or inertia? I've had a starter or two fail to engage due to it getting dirty/gummed-up. After cleaning all worked well. If engagement is via inertia and no physical reason found for drive not to engage, starter may not be getting full power due to worn or sticky brushes. If starter seems strong, good electrical contact may not be the issue.


----------



## FyreSarge (Jan 18, 2011)

This has been happening for a while now. It started only taking about 6 tries and has gotten progressively worse. The starter spins but doesn't engage the flywheel. I haven't replaced the battery, but connected a charger with a start position (55 amp), with same result. It's been rainy lately, so I haven't tried to pull the tractor, not to mention I have a box blade attached. I will try to pull it a few feet to turn the engine over and see if it helps


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

If the starter isn't engaging the flywheel, How/why would pulling the tractor make a difference?

Now, is it possible there is a tooth or two missing on the flywheel and if engine stops in the right place, starter would never make engagement. Turning the engine slightly would get the flywheel past the bad spot and permit the starter to do its job.


----------



## Jerry/MT (Feb 11, 2010)

FyreSarge said:


> I have an International 444 diesel that does not want to crank. I have to press the start button numerous times before the starter actually turns the flywheel (if it ever does B4 I give up). The bendix spins strong and springs out, but it will not engage the flywheel. It has good teeth also.
> I have a good charge on the battery and have even jumped it with my pickup to ensure it has enough juice.
> I replaced the solenoid with no change.
> It seems to be taking longer and longer before it cranks.
> ...


How about the teeth on the flyheel? Are they dinged up ? Are starter bushings worn or dirty. Is the ddrive worn.


----------



## FyreSarge (Jan 18, 2011)

Giving it a pull would let me know if the engine is seized or at least bump it loose (so to speak). 
The teeth on the bendix has some worn spots from hitting the flywheel. The teeth I can see on the flywheel look good. 
I have no idea how many hours are on the tractor, and all I've done with the starter is replace the solenoid, I haven't been into the starter motor itself. The weather and work have kept me from getting any further trouble shooting done.
It doesn't grind, it's like the teeth are not lining up to spin the flywheel. I'll pull the starter off and check closer on teeth and other parts.


----------



## FyreSarge (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey guys, I pulled the starter and found the drive was broken. I took in to have it rebuilt, $130 + tx.
Thanks for the advise.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Glad you got to pull the starter and found the problem.


----------

